# Emperor Bio help



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

i am trying to make my bio filter for an emperor even better do you think this would work? I wanna buy two more customizable media trays and do as you would with the ones that already exist but take out the carbon and foam part. Then i was thinking of adding foam inserts in front of the first media tray where the water first comes out and then in front of the second media tray. Its kind of hard to explain but do you think this would work if you understand?


----------



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

It sounds like it would work to me. I'm going to do something very similar with my Penguin 350's on my 72 bowfront when I get it setup later this month (Aug 09).

I just kind of look at it as anything that will grow bacteria on it in the path of the water flow is better than nothing.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i kind of hav the same setup but use the pads in front and then stuff filter floss in the media trays....i just rinse mine in some tank water during a water change and rarely buy replacements....only when it starts falling apart.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

This is one method. Currently, I use this config, but have added a fine foam pad between the medium coarse black foam and the floss material.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

What benefit do you envision? I ask because as far as bio goes, it will grow on pretty much anything. There is also only so much bacteria to go around. More bio media does not equate to more bacteria.

Follow?


----------



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

yea i know i just get tried of buying the carbon inserts and taking the carbon out and so on so i figured if i bought two more customizable trays i would not have to worry about that. And just add foam in the filter that i can clean out at every water change.

Another questions about the spray bars what are there real purpose. Mine are not working but the bio wheels still move from the water running below them is this ok


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you have all of the parts for the Emperor? The spray bars are supposed to keep the bio-wheels fed.... simply rotating from the water below isn't doing much, unfortunately.

I load my Emp 400's mostly with mechanical type media. Coarse pad behind, and then the media containers filled with filter floss in front. Works OK.

I've not been a big fan of trying to "turbocharge" the bio thing in the Emperors.

-Ryan


----------



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

Nick a thanks for the picture that looks like a good set up and i might try that with the customizable media tray in the back and the foams like you have in the front! Good set up!


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

your biowheels will handle anything you put in there...the media trays should be used for mechanical filtration. i have scotch brite green scrubbies as the first line then in the second trays i have 50 micron filter pads cut to size both of which i rinse with every water change. as i said the bio wheels have more than enough bacteria on them to handle whatever you can throw at them


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:wink: Great setup guys. I have the regular Emperor filters in the front and then the little cylinder bio media and floss in the second tray in the back for mine.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm setting up a tank for my buddy. I just hooked up the emperor 400 to my tank and threw in some cermic media from my ehiem in the custom trays. I was thinking the same thing, w/ the carbon inserts should be replaced with a nice sponge & a layer of filter floss.

But what made me log on here was that i was looking for a sponge type filter that i could put over the intake filter. Like the the pond intakes. Does anyone have anything like that or know where i can get it? I have 'em on my filters but all mine have round tubing not the rectangular inakes like emperor 400. Any suggestions? other than cut a hole and zip tie it over.

So far the emperor 400 does seem like a really good filter. :thumb:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i was looking at scotch brite pads at walmart today and it said not fr aquarium use?.....is this only because it may scratch the glass?


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

its prolly the same reason GE Silicone I says not for aquarium use. Wich is because they the same material to someone else who sells it for "aquarium use"


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

I know i hear people using the scotch brite pads which is why i checked em out....that label scared me away tho.....has anyone used the scotch brite pads with this label on it?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

The whole "big deal" about the emperor/penguin filter is the bio wheel. 
Pretty clever way around the HOB`s major fault, limited media capacity.. 
With the bio wheel and the additional bacteria living throughout the tank, I wouldn`t fret over ways to add even more. 
I would look into why my spraybars are not working though., after all..it is one of the features that separate the emperor from the penguin.


> has anyone used the scotch brite pads with this label on it?


I use the 6X9 in. pads..HD & SamsClub are the only place I have seen them..saw a post by bulldogg about them and trust his judgement. These are the ONLY ones I use. In constant use for about a year now.
No problems.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

so only use scoth bright pads? does the 6 x 9 fit perfectly or do you have do some trimming? i'm off to sams club


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> fit perfectly or do you have do some trimming


Depends on your filter..quite a few will slide right in. It might have a "bow"in it, but, that`s OK.
Probably need to trim a bit off of the length, but again, depends on your filter.
These guys work quite well in my canisters also.
Have to hide them though..the wife would wipe out my supply otherwise.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

so just regular scotch brite pads? the thin green things?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Easier than 1000 words


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

KaiserSousay, you are awesome!!

ok tho, last question. How many of these pads do you put in thier?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im guessing one on each side will do just fine......im sure more wouldnt hurt but u may be reducing the water flow quite a bit.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> im guessing one on each side will do just fine......im sure more wouldnt hurt but u may be reducing the water flow quite a bit.


Actually, water flow through these pads is pretty good..of course, the more waste that gets tapped..well, you know what happens. 
I would start with one per side(that is what works for me)and see how it works for you. 
The beauty of a hob is how easy it is to change out the pads, so trying different setups is a snap. 
BTW: If you do trim the pads, the scraps are great. Everything from cleaning up cut pvc to algae removal pads(glass tanks only, please)..well, I guess you could scour a pot/pan with them..but, it seems such a waste. :lol:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

so do the scour pads u purchase *KaiserSousay* say not for aquarium use?......that label still has me scared.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> so do the scour pads u purchase *KaiserSousay* say not for aquarium use?......that label still has me scared.


Yes they do, right on the side panel.
Like I said before, bulldogg`s post got me started with these, and I trusted his judgement.
Never been sorry.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I must have about 6 of them in one of my xp canisters. After a few washings they get a little floppy and I stick them in a canister. They make almost a perfect fit for the ritesize-E filters, they do bow a little if you don't trim them, but I just put the bowed out part facing the back of the filter, I think it makes them hold up a little more. 
I'm still afraid to use them to clean my glass tho.

I like that idea with the sponges.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i have been using them for about 8 months along with the 50 micron filter pads


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

cool well next time i see em im grabbin some....that label juss made me not even want to risk it.


----------

